# Second external monitor no longer working



## mrndrsn (Mar 28, 2020)

My current hardware is a Lenovo Thinkpad T440p. 
There are two external monitors through VGA and Display Port connected.
That setup worked pretty well for a number of months. But suddenly the monitor connected
through Display Port (X: HDMI1) does not gave me an output.
I did no system update nor configured my hardware, kernel or rc-system.
The monitor stopped working from a moment to the next but still works
using VGA on it. 

I need the second montior work properly but i have no idea how to solve that problem.

`dmesg`
https://pastebin.com/3UAAkegK

`uname -a`
FreeBSD keyman 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC  amd64

`xrandr`

```
Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 5206 x 1080, maximum 32767 x 32767
eDP1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 310mm x 170mm
   1366x768      60.06*+
   1280x720      59.74  
   1024x768      60.00  
   1024x576      60.00    59.90    59.82  
   960x540       60.00    59.63    59.82  
   800x600       60.32    56.25  
   864x486       60.00    59.92    59.57  
   640x480       59.94  
   720x405       59.51    60.00    58.99  
   680x384       60.00  
   640x360       59.84    59.32    60.00  
DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DP2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI1 connected 1920x1080+3286+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 530mm x 300mm
   1920x1080     60.00*+  50.00    59.94  
   1680x1050     59.88  
   1600x900      60.00  
   1280x1024     75.02    60.02  
   1440x900      59.90  
   1280x800      59.91  
   1152x864      75.00  
   1280x720      60.00    50.00    59.94  
   1024x768      75.03    70.07    60.00  
   832x624       74.55  
   800x600       72.19    75.00    60.32    56.25  
   720x576       50.00  
   720x480       60.00    59.94  
   640x480       75.00    72.81    66.67    60.00    59.94  
   720x400       70.08  
HDMI2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
VGA1 connected 1920x1080+1366+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 530mm x 300mm
   1920x1080     60.00*+
   1680x1050     59.95  
   1600x900      60.00  
   1280x1024     75.02    60.02  
   1440x900      59.89  
   1280x800      59.81  
   1152x864      75.00  
   1280x720      60.00  
   1024x768      75.03    70.07    60.00  
   832x624       74.55  
   800x600       72.19    75.00    60.32    56.25  
   640x480       75.00    72.81    66.67    59.94  
   720x400       70.08  
VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

/boot/loader.conf

```
aesni_load="YES"
geom_eli_load="YES"
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
opensolaris_load="YES"
zfs_load="YES"
kern.vty=vt
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
# VIRTUALBOX
vboxdrv_load="YES"
vboxnet_enable="YES"

fusefs_load="YES"

# THINKPAD OPTIONS
acpi_ibm_load="YES"

# POWER SAVING OPTIONS
hw.pci.do_power_nodriver="3"
hw.snd.latency="7"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.ahcich.0.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.1.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.2.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.3.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.4.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.5.pm_level="5"

# for intel cards only
drm.i915.enable_rc6="7"
drm.i915.semaphores="1"
drm.i915.intel_iommu_enabled="1"

if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm7260fw_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
hostname="keyman"
keymap="us.kbd"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko if_iwm iwm7260fw"
moused_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
background_dhclient="YES"
ifconfig_em0="up"
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive"
performance_cx_lowest="Cmax"
economy_cx_lowest="Cmax"
```

/etc/sysctl.conf

```
vfs.zfs.min_auto_ashift=12
vfs.usermount=1
hw.syscons.bell=0
kern.vt.enable_bell=0
vfs.usermount=1
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Intel Graphics"
    Driver "intel"
    Option "AccelMethod" "SNA"
    Option "TearFree" "true"
EndSection
```


----------

